

Seoul: The World Capital of Plastic Surgery - allending
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/23/about-face

======
cphuntington97
I'm fascinated by Korean culture! I recommend Colin Marshall's podcast
Notebook on Cities and Culture, which recently completed a Korean tour:
[https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/notebook-on-cities-
cultu...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/podcast/notebook-on-cities-
culture/id266539442?mt=2)

Or check out his blog:
[http://blog.colinmarshall.org](http://blog.colinmarshall.org)

------
allending
The ads the article quotes make me sad.

\- _“This is the reason celebrities are confident even without their makeup”_

\- _“Everyone but you has done it”_

~~~
ddoolin
The before & after pictures plastered everywhere (that increase in frequency
as you get close to Gangnam but are still very common) have the same effect
for me. Input person who at least has some semblance of an individual physical
appearance and output yet another who looks like all the others. When numbers
are as high as possibly being 50%+ for women in their 20s, it becomes even
scarier. I have numerous 20-something female Korean friends that make me doubt
that statistic but I'm sure it's not far off.

~~~
bobdvb
I worked for a Korean company for mover 7 years and a few times a year found
myself in Gangnam. I was out with a colleague and his sister, she said "oh,
everyone (meaning female) has had a little work done." Given, as you suggest,
the prominence of the plastic surgery business it isn't surprising.

------
chrischen
There may be an upside to this. It could mean that sexual selection will
evolve them based on traits other than physical appearance.

~~~
ctvo
How is that an upside?

~~~
chrischen
It means the people who were born ugly, but otherwise perfectly fine, will
have a fighting chance.

Imagine Stephen Hawking's eye-to-speech device like cosmetic augmentation.

